# When to give seedlings light



## grodude (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm going to be growing soon with rapid rooters, so I stuck a few different vegetable seeds in there for practice. I assume because they are all different seeds they are germinating at different rates. Because they are not cannabis I haven't been keeping that close an eye on them even thought I should be. Am I too late on giving one of them light? Should I still keep them in the dark? Weak light? Do I wait until the first leaves fully form? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 11, 2015)

I put seeds under weak light while they are still underground. 

If your practice seeds are vegtables they can take longer to germ depending on the veggy.


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 11, 2015)

:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:
Definitely weak light, them babies want something to reach for. Do not think they would even sprout without any light. Not sure though, never tried it with no light.


----------



## grodude (Apr 11, 2015)

Pics 

View attachment 20150411_084328.jpg


View attachment 20150411_084333.jpg


View attachment 20150411_084340.jpg


View attachment 20150411_084359.jpg


View attachment 20150411_084403.jpg


View attachment 20150411_084420.jpg


View attachment 20150411_084446.jpg


View attachment 20150411_084458.jpg


View attachment 20150411_084509.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Apr 11, 2015)

Yoop, I have always sprouted in the dark, I just have a dark warm place that I like to germ at. From there they go straight under the HID (400w MH), it's way up to start but within a week it's down on em 24/7 and I seem to always have really good results.


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 11, 2015)

Put mine straight into my soil under a weak light and go for it. Present grow is 18 for 18 and going strong. I guess the paper towel method could be considered in the dark and then into your medium. I was thinking about straight into your medium with no light. Don`t know if that would grow.


----------



## snugglebud (Apr 14, 2015)

> I was thinking about straight into your medium with no light. Don`t know if that would grow.



It sure will. They don't need light until they break surface.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 14, 2015)

No seed needs light while its under ground, but they need light right away and light while they are underground does not hurt, so doesnt it seem obvious that we should put our seeds under light? Jmco


----------



## closetkid (Apr 14, 2015)

Always was told seed need light as soon as they break out their shell.


----------



## budz4me (Apr 14, 2015)

from my personal experience, the root system at an early stage develops better with less light from above....basically no food from above, requires it to search out food from beneath....im no expert..but I find this to be a good rule of thumb

EDIT: To clarify, I don't mean no light at all......I just wouldn't fire up your lights at 100% and have them 4" away.  I fire my MH at 50% and keep it all the way up for a few days, then gradually lower it and raise the output(using a dimmable ballast)


----------



## tcbud (Apr 20, 2015)

Dang, you can smell spring time from here!  Love the babies, give them lots of moisture, indirect light and lots more love.

Happy 420 ya all!


----------

